

CrunchBase Announces New Terms Of Service - pkmehta
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/12/crunchbase-new-terms-of-service/

======
xfour
Backtrack Backtrack, AOL ringing the alarm bells.

Wait we actually need to read our license, I thought we could just sue
everyone with our unlimited cash reserves.

Going to go out on a limb here and say the chosen steward of startup business
data should probably not be the king of the 56k modem, just a thought.

